# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Wer bin ich ?
Wer erkennt den Fernseh- bzw. Kinostar ?

So lautet die Frage dieses kleines Spielchens.

1. Rätsel ( Auflösung , morgen Sonntagabend )

----------


## Enrico

Oh, das ist schwer, keine Ahnung wer das ist

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist das Foto jetzt original und nichts verändert?
Macht nen deutschen Eindruck. Mir liegts auf der Zunge :aetsch:

----------

Könnte Cornelia Froebes sein.

Walter

----------

Das Foto ist unverändert.

----------


## big_cloud

Anita Hegerland?

----------

Robert Redfort.
(hat sich ja über die Jahre kaum verändert)

----------

Die Dame heisst Maria Persson und sah früher so aus:



Na? Er kannt ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das ist doch die von Pipi mit dem Langstrumpf....Anika, oder so ähnlich...

----------

Jupp.

----------


## big_cloud

Markus Wolf

----------


## schiene

> dat iss nich Honni, das Bild hatt ich bevor ich Egon gefunden habe


Doch,isser oder wer solls den sonst sein?

----------


## Daniel Sun

So, dann wollen wir mal wieder...

Wer bin ich?

----------

Ganz klar, das ist @heimwerker bei der Jugendweihe!  :cool:  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Keine Ahnung haben viele, aber Volker hat besonders viel davon: bei der Jugendweihe hatte ich erstens längere Haare und zweitens FDJ-Hemd an  ::  
 Der sieht eher wien Wessi-Politiker aus, Wehner oder so

----------

Lange Haare und FDJ-Hemd mit Halstuch war natürlich Pflicht für einen aufgeweckten Ossi, aber der Wehner war auch Ossi, in Dresden geboren und in Moskau geschult

----------


## Erich

So sieht nen echter @HW in jungen Jahren aus:



 ::

----------

Hi Jungs, wollte noch mitteilen, dass Big C mit Lisa Loring ( Wednesday ) richtig lag.

----------

Irgendwie hatte ich die FDJ-Hemdchen anders in Erinnerung

----------


## big_cloud

Joscka Fischer

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hey, BC wirst ja noch mal Ratekönig hier. Schon wieder richtig!

----------

Auf den grünen Fettsack wäre ich wirklich nicht gekommen :respekt:

----------


## Daniel Sun

So jetzt gibt es noch was relativ schwers:

Wer ist den der Bub?

----------

phommel, kurz bevor er aus der Schweiz nach Thailand verbannt wurde, oder liege ich schon wieder falsch - befürchte ich

----------

Napoleon ?

----------


## Erich

Bismarck?

----------


## big_cloud

Hans und Sophie Scholl ?

----------

Götz von Berlichingen?

----------

Grimm Brothers ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ganz kalt.
Und dabei hab ich schon ein Tipp gegeben...

----------


## Hua Hin

Was für`n Tip?
Bub?
ist gleich Bubi Scholz?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nein Eiskalt....

----------


## Hua Hin

Aus welchem Jahr stammt denn das Photo?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Oje, keine Ahnung.

Und es geht nur um den Bub. streckt überigens auch gerne mal die Zunge raus.

----------


## Hua Hin

Albert Einstein?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Albert Einstein?


Jepp! :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. :aetsch: 

Wer ist dieser Junge?

----------


## schiene

Adolf,der Führer

----------


## Hua Hin

Spielverderber  ::

----------

na mit dem scheitel hehe

----------

Wie heisst dieser Sänger ?

----------


## schiene

aussehn tut er nen bissel wie Richard Gere,also tip ich mal darauf!?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Von wann ist das Bild denn?

----------

neueren datums

----------

Ich hab mal wieder keine Ahnung, aber wo habt ihr bloß alle diese ollen Fotos her? Ich kann da nichts zu beitragen, ausser vielleicht das::




aber wer von Euch soll mich schon erkennen?

----------


## schiene

Robert Palmer?gestorben 2003

----------

Nee, ich und gestorben bin ich auch noch nicht, werde erst 2068 von nem Nebenbuhler im Altersheim erschlagen

----------

Der Sänger lebt noch und sollte tewa um die 50ig sein (ohne zu Googeln )

Der heisse Tipp: Irländer.

----------


## schiene

> Nee, ich und gestorben bin ich auch noch nicht, werde erst 2068 von nem Nebenbuhler im Altersheim erschlagen


  ::  war doch nicht dein Bild gemeint Dragon,meinte Phommel sein Bild.
Ist das Ding zwischen den Beinen eigentlich mitgewachsen?ok,ok,hab mich schon abgeduckt und bin in Deckung gegangen :aetsch:

----------

> Zitat von dragon
> 
> Nee, ich und gestorben bin ich auch noch nicht, werde erst 2068 von nem Nebenbuhler im Altersheim erschlagen
> 
> 
>   war doch nicht dein Bild gemeint Dragon,meinte Phommel sein Bild.
> Ist das Ding zwischen den Beinen eigentlich mitgewachsen?ok,ok,hab mich schon abgeduckt und bin in Deckung gegangen :aetsch:


Warst du in diesem Alter schon besser ausgestattet? Dann muss der Sozialismus ja doch irgendwelche Vorteile haben. 

Wahrscheinlich war die Milch aus dem VEB-Kombinat "Die Sozi-Kühe mit den dicken Eutern" besser als die schweizer Alpenmilch, mir der ich mich begnügen müßte  ::

----------

Ich seh schon - ohne Quiz King Loddar seit ihr aufgeschmissen.

----------

phommel, der Sänger soll jetzt nicht ernsthaft der junge Chris de Burgh sein oder?

----------


## schiene

:super: werde demnächst auch mal nen Babyfoto von mir einstellen,dann können wir ja mal vergleichen  ::

----------

Er gewann als Einziger einen Wettbewerb zweimal........... also wenn dat nicht hilft...

----------

> :super: werde demnächst auch mal nen Babyfoto von mir einstellen,dann können wir ja mal vergleichen


Ist OK, war noch nie neidisch, käme ja sonst mein ganzes Leben zu nichts anderem! :aetsch:

----------

Es geht auch ohne Loddar! 

Johnny Logan!

----------


## schiene

Wer kennt ihn nicht.....

----------

Bravo Volker


Hier ein Johnny Logan Link mit Thailandbezug:
Kuckste hier



und hier bisserl Nostalgie aus jener Nacht:

kuckste hier

----------

Ok, habe ich mir reingezogen und als er Blues way shoes sang dachte ich, ich werde schreiben, dass mich das auch nicht zum Fan macht, aber am Ende, bei "Hold me now", kamen denn schon, viele schöne Erinnerungen hoch, war in meiner Jugund ein klasse Schmusesong. 

Danke für den Anstoß an schöne Erinnerungen!

Grüße

Volker

----------

dat ist doch Axel Rose ?

----------

Who is Axel Rose? Von Guns and Roses? Habe zugegebenermaßen keine Ahnung!

----------

Hab heute neue Medis bekommen und ? ..Jau auch de bringens

Besonders zu solcher Musik

Ab 3:58 Min geht's auch optisch zur Sache

----------


## schiene

> dat ist doch Axel Rose ?


nee Phommel,aber nen Musiker isses,und sogar ein sehr erfolgreicher.Seine Karriere begann 1976 und seit dem hat er schon mit ner Menge guter Rockmusikern gespielt.Das ist.....?

----------


## Erich

Tom Petty

----------


## schiene

rischtisch

----------

> Hab heute neue Medis bekommen und ? ..Jau auch de bringens
> 
> Besonders zu solcher Musik
> 
> Ab 3:58 Min geht's auch optisch zur Sache


Kannte ich bis heute nicht, aber die Musik ist Ok und bei der Lady würde mir ein NEIN schwer fallen!

----------


## schiene

Und wer ist dieser Knacki?

----------


## Robert

Ich versuche mich auch mal:

----------

> Und wer ist dieser Knacki?


So ungepflegte Penner kenne ich grundsätzlich nicht!

----------

> Ich versuche mich auch mal:


Keine Ahnung, aber haste ne Telefon-Nummer für mich?

----------


## schiene

penner?naja zumindest hat er paar Millionen auf dem Konto und das nicht in Bath sondern Dollar.Und eine nicht kleine Anzahl an Weibern fährt voll auf ihn ab.

----------


## Robert

> Keine Ahnung, aber haste ne Telefon-Nummer für mich?


Oha, wird schwer und die Gute ist auch verheiratet...

----------


## schiene

Angelina Jolie

----------

> penner?naja zumindest hat er paar Millionen auf dem Konto und das nicht in Bath sondern Dollar.Und eine nicht kleine Anzahl an Weibern fährt voll auf ihn ab.


Auch Millionen machen aus einem Penner keinen Gentleman!

----------


## Robert

> Angelina Jolie


Total kalt  ::

----------

Und den Geschmack von manchen Weibern habe ich noch nie verstanden, sind dann auch meist die, die nach nem Selbstfindungskurs bei der VHS, weiterhin alleine auf der Couch sitzen und GZSZ gucken!

----------


## schiene

Er säuft wie nen Loch,hat ne menge Prügelein,mehrmals geschieden und gilt als unzuverlässig,Die Musik von ihm kennen die meisten....na wer ist die Blume?mehr Tips gibts nicht

----------

Keine Ahnung, nur du mußt zugeben , dass ich nicht soooooooo falsch lag, wenn ich deinen Ausführungen Gauben schenken darf

----------


## schiene

ok,er wurde vor kurzem hier schon erwähnt,esist Axel Rose von der legendären Band Guns N' Roses.

----------


## Erich

@karo5100: Julia Roberts?

----------


## Robert

> @karo5100: Julia Roberts?


Auch daneben...

----------


## Robert

Tip:
Es gibt einen Film mit Ihr, wo sie eine andere, vollkommen unpassende Synchronstimme hat.

----------


## schiene

:nixweis:

----------


## Robert

Die lange Busfahrt, wo die Geschwindigkeit nicht unter einen bestimmten Wert fallen durfte...

----------


## schiene

Hätte ich nie erkannt,es müßte dann die Sandra Bullock sein!

----------


## schiene

So,den kennt ihr auch alle,aber wirklich auch alle.....

----------


## big_cloud

Bill Gates

----------


## schiene

ja,der isses :smt090

----------

Mal vorerst ohne Hilfe..........

----------


## schiene

AnkeEngelke?

----------


## Dieter

> Pele?


Monta, Edson Arantes do Nascimento heist er, soviel Zeit muss schon sein, bei  dem Groessten unter den Grossen.

----------


## walter

na wiesst du warum, weil die beiden sich immer schon sehr ähnlich sahen. 

dieter ist deine flamme heute abend allein ausgegangen   ::

----------


## Dieter

Nee Walter, leicht erkaeltet um die Nieren und im warmen Bettchen.

----------


## walter

dieter, beste genesung von mir und meiner kleinen, die 39,2 grad fieber hat.   ::  

zum rätsel: cassius clay aka mohammed ali

----------


## Dieter

Walter, konntest Du Deine Ehe noch retten oder haste schon ne neue Flamme?

----------


## Dieter

Sorry Walter, mir daemmert als "Deine Kleine" bezeichnest Du Dein Toechterchen und nicht Deine Flamme. 

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

----------


## walter

meine ehe ist unrettbar verloren. meine fastex hat inzwischen meinen nachfolger "inoffiziell" verlassen (i stay to him, forever) und hat nun einen 22jährigen holländischen baseballkappiträger.
was solls, ich hab die kleine. 

gruss walter

richtig die kleine ist meine tochter, knapp 4 jahre, und die absolute nr.1 und herrin im hause.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ähemm, Ali isses nicht.

geht doch mehr in musikalische Richtung.

----------


## big_cloud

Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo, dat passt

----------


## big_cloud

Jimi wuerde am 27. November 2007  65 Jahre alt werden

----------


## big_cloud

Jimi Hendrix  The Star Spangled Banner


Gruss
Lothar

----------


## walter

ich habe zu stars wie jimi, janes joplin, brian jones, jim morrison ein eher differenziertes verhältnis. einerseits liebte ich z.t. deren musik, anderseits lebten sie mit ihrem lebensstil bis zur völligen selbstauflösung vielen jugendlichen ein falsches vorbild vor. ich bin mir sicher, dass sie indirekt einige fans auf dem gewissen haben.
da stehe ich doch lieber zu meinem alten kumpel neil young oder david bowie. in ihrer art auch aussergewöhnlich aber noch am leben.   ::

----------


## Dieter

Only the good die young  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Nein, das ist nicht Sharon Stone aus Basic Instinct, sondern.....

----------


## big_cloud

Datt is unsere Klum Heidi

----------


## Hua Hin

Ja, Ja, Ja...

----------


## Robert

Der Klum steht das nicht, die ist gar nicht der passende Typus dafür!  
 ::

----------


## Samuianer

...wer von den 3 haesslichen Voegeln ist der Samuianer?  ::

----------


## big_cloud

Der Manne inner Mitte ?

----------


## Samuianer

Bingo, jau der mit dem Shitface, Loddar!  ::

----------

Tipp: amerikanische Schauspielerin

----------


## Tommy

Christina Applegate???!  ::

----------

phommel, die kannste behalten, viel zu alt.
kein interesse.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Christina Applegate???!


Nee, das kann nicht sein!

Ich tippe auf Goldie Hawn

----------

Wer das ist. ist mir egal, will auch keine Telefonnummer

----------

So sah der Engel für Charlie früher aus. 



Ich weis nicht welchen Datums das Pic ist, welches ich zuvor einstellte. Farrah Fawcett leidet seit zwei Jahren an Darmkrebs und wird anscheinend seit längerem in Frankfurt am Main behandelt.

Alt werden ist oftmals einfach nur Scheisse.

----------

Das kann mir dann schon wieder leid tun, war ja wirklich mal nen Leckerchen!

----------


## Joseph

Wer bin ich? - mal etwas anders

(Tipp: man findet mich in LOS)



Joseph

----------


## Met Prik

Joseph, fuer mich sieht es aus wie ลูกตาลออ่น

Ist das richtig? Wird aus dem *Baum* der Fruechte nicht der braune Zucker hergestellt?

----------


## Joseph

Richtig, Met!

Es ist die Frucht der Zuckerpalme...

Auch Deine 2. Aussage ist richtig, aus dem Stamm macht man Palmzucker:

Dem Stamm der Zuckerpalme fügt man mit einem scharfen Messer verletzungen bei, dann steckt man ein Röhrchen hinein (meist aus Bambus), und der Saft fließt heraus. Dann wird der Saft durch Einkochen verdickt, in der Sonne eingetrocknet...

Joseph

----------


## Met Prik

> Richtig, Met!
> 
> Es ist die Frucht der Zuckerpalme...
> 
> Auch Deine 2. Aussage ist richtig, aus dem Stamm macht man Palmzucker


yipiyipiyeah   ::

----------


## Samuianer

In dem Mensch den Blatttrieb an/abschneidet und ein Kalebasse drauf stuelpt gewinnt er "Toddy" (Kallu-indisch) eine Art Palmwein, so auch bei der Kokospalme.

Das Destillat daraus wird dann eine Art Arrak.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

In dem Mensch den Blatttrieb an/abschneidet und ein Kalebasse draufstuelpt gewinnt er "Toddy" (indisch) eine Art Palmwein, so auch bei der Kokospalme.

Das Destillat daraus wird dann eine Art Arrak.   ::  

In Indien wird auch die Frucht des Cashewbaumes fermentiert und dann destilliert - warumMensch das hier nicht macht - ist mir schleierhaft!

----------

Jetzt kann man selbst in diesem threat noch was gescheites lernen! Wird immer schöner hier!

Grüße

Volker

----------

nach längerer Zeit wieder mal ein Rätsel:





Tipps:

Amerikanischer Schauspieler - bekannt geworden durch eine TV Serie, die über viele Jahre auch am deutschen Fernsehen lief und immer wieder wiederholt wird.

----------

Steve Erkel, so hieß er zumindest in der Serie.
Hat sich definitiv verändert, zu seinem Vorteil.

----------


## Robert

> Steve Erkel, so hieß er zumindest in der Serie.
> Hat sich definitiv verändert, zu seinem Vorteil.


So sah Steve *U*rkel damals aus:



siehe auch im Wikipedia

Realname ist Jaleel White, in der IMDB findet sich auch das Bild von Phommel wieder...

----------


## Erich

Von "Alle unter einem Dach" hab ich mir alle Folgen reingezogen - Waldo Geraldo Faldo war auch nicht schlecht  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Wer bin ich?



Gruss Alex

----------


## walter

sharon stone  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Sakrafix, ja.
Hast Du das Bild schon gekannt?

----------


## walter

eigentlich nicht. aber das gesicht ist schon auffällig.
und jetzt bring ich eines.   ::

----------


## walter

wer ist diese schönheit?

----------


## Hua Hin

Gloria Gaynor???

----------


## walter

klares no

----------


## walter

muss weitere hilfestellung geben.

ist heute sehr hübsch anzusehen und hat ein b im namen.

----------


## big_cloud

Beyonce Knowles ?

----------


## walter

> Beyonce Knowles ?


junge, du bist ein fuchs.

----------


## walter

aber damit es nicht langweilig wird....

----------


## schiene

Whitney Houston???

----------


## walter

nicht richtig, schiene.  ::

----------

Jennifer Lopez?

----------


## Hua Hin

Halle Berry?

----------

Jau Alex ......jetzt wo du es schreibst, sehe ich es auch.   ::

----------


## walter

sory ein bisschen zu spät, alex,
natürlisch ist es die halle.

----------


## walter

aber weil´s so lange gedauert hat, üben...........

----------

Mariah Carey ?

----------


## walter

phommel,
nein die zwillingsschwester von ihr. gilt aber auch.   ::  



übrigens, die frau kann alles, ausser..........................
....singen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Also Walter,
wenn Mariah Carey nicht singen kann,
dann mach` ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen um deine Gehörorgane oder deinen schlechten 
Geschmack.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Also Walter,
> wenn Mariah Carey nicht singen kann,
> dann mach` ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen um deine Gehörorgane oder deinen schlechten 
> Geschmack.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Es ihre ZWILLINGSSCHWESTER....steht da.

----------

neue Runde

----------


## odd

Dr. Markus Merk?

----------


## big_cloud

denke eher Pierluigi Collina
weil seine Platte (fast) genau so schoen glaenzt wie die Pfeife  :cool:  

Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

Also eines muss man dem Lothar lassen. In diesem Spiel ist er der wahre König.
Ich hatte tatsächlich an Collina gedacht. 

Respekt !

----------

> Ich hatte tatsächlich an Collina gedacht.


Ich dachte da an jemand grundsätzlich anderen.

----------

Bei "Pfeife" fallen mir so viele ein, die kann ich hier unmöglich alle benennen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Das ist einfach zu raten:

----------

Da kann ich dir jetzt nicht zustimmen! Will aber kein  ::  

Aber habe keine Ahnung was ich damit anfangen soll, aber bin ja je Ahnungslos!

Grüße aus Wülfrath nach Eisenach

Volker

----------


## Erich

Volker, wenn Du keine   ::   willst, dann rat jetzt mal drauflos, hat definitiv und absolut nix mit Foren zu tun - die Billardkugel musste nur mal abstrahieren...

----------

Tiger Woods

----------


## Erich

> Tiger Woods


Die Richtung stimmt vom Kopf her, aber "no sports"   ::

----------


## odd

Ein Strassenköter, dem eine läufige Rüdin über den Weg läuft?

----------


## big_cloud

Ich hab mal vor mich hin abstrahiert

schwarze Kugel =  schwarze Perle

acht = das Tahiti Archipel hat die Form einer 8


Tahiti Perle ?

----------


## big_cloud

Ferner viel mir noch Eusebio  (schwarze Perle, schwarzer Panther) ein, ist aber ein Fussballer
oder die "Black Pearl" aus Fluch der Karibik


Erich lass uns nicht dumm sterben


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck   ::

----------


## Erich

@Odd: das ist nun mehr als abstrakt, erklär mal Deine Gedankengänge  ::  

@Lothar: so abstrakt habe ich nun wieder nicht gedacht, aber gute Ideen.

Ich meinte eigentlich Kojak von wegen der Billardkugel (Billardkugel ganz allgemein, nicht bezüglich Farbe oder Zahl drauf).  ::  

Ich mach mal nochen Versuch:

----------


## big_cloud

Schade 
ich hatte nach die acht Grundzuege des Buddhismus und die Platte der Moenche auf Lager

----------


## big_cloud

Oskar la Fontaine

----------


## Erich

> Oskar la Fontaine


Stimmt!

----------


## big_cloud

nen paar meiner Gehirnwindungen funktionieren wohl doch noch   ::  


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

PS: Collina traegt den Spitznamen Kojak !
War mir aecht zu naheliegend Platte und so hat ich das  als erstes aussortiert, Mann eyhhh !
Haste uns gelinkt vom allergemeinsten  ::

----------


## Erich

> nen paar meiner Gehirnwindungen funktionieren wohl doch noch   
> 
> 
> Gruesse
> der
> Lothar aus Lembeck
> 
> PS: Collina traegt den Spitznamen Kojak !
> War mir aecht zu naheliegend Platte und so hat ich das  als erstes aussortiert, Mann eyhhh !
> Haste uns gelinkt vom allergemeinsten


Ich hätt ja sonst was behaupten können, wen ich meine, aber ich hab das mit Kojak vorher "notariell" hinterlegt  ::

----------


## Erich

Lothar, jetzt lass auch mal die andren raten:

----------


## spinne

Brand in der Anna Amalia Bliothek in Weimar!

spinne

----------


## big_cloud

Willy Brandt

----------

> Willy Brandt

----------


## Hua Hin

Gehe mal davon aus, dass Erichs Rätsel gelöst ist.

Wer ist denn diese Schöne?



Kleiner Tip: Ihr Vorname fängt mit V wie Venus an.

Gruss Alex

----------


## big_cloud

Verona Feldbusch/Pooth

----------

> Verona Feldbusch/Pooth


Die habe ich gestern zufällig im TV, "Dieter, der Film", beim Zappen gesehen. Schien mir gut getroffen zu sein, hähä...

----------


## Hua Hin

schon wieder richtig, ihr Brustfetischisten.  ::  

demnächst schicke ich mal pics von irgendwelchen Schamlippen.
Na, dann ich mal gespannt.
Nee, war nur Spass.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Nee, war nur Spass.


Wie, war nur Spaß?    :cool:

----------

> Na, dann ich mal gespannt.


Spanner finde ich voll daneben.

----------


## Hua Hin

Lieber Spanner als Stalker

----------

> Lieber Spanner als Stalker


DER ist ja auch eher in Youtube, BBG und Nittalla aktiv...

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo, das youtubemässige Video von BMCW Tanzvideo hatte schon was.  :cool:

----------

> Jo, das youtubemässige Video von BMCW Tanzvideo hatte schon was.


Aber bitte von Spiegeln fernhalten, hehe...

----------

Wo bleiben jetzt die... Lippen?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

hier volker

----------

Walter, neue Feundin?   :cool:

----------


## Robert

> hier volker


Spitze   ::

----------

Die sollte dringenst nen HNO besuchen. Die kriegt ja gar keine Luft durch die Nase.

----------


## walter

jungs,
vor 2 tagen war ich bei einem "freund" auf besuch. der schon seit jahren alleine lebt. er ist inzwischen so alt wie unser herbert und lebt seit dieser zeit allein. er sammelt alles was ihn unter die finger kommt, so auch diese puppen.   ::  
die ganze wohnung ist voll "gruscht", anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen.
eine puppe sitzt im wohnzimmer und wird jeden tag neu eingekleidet.

ich werde darüber einen eigenen thread starten.

----------


## walter

noch ein foto von ihr ohne atemnot.......   ::

----------

> ich werde darüber einen eigenen thread starten.



Dein Kumpel ruft nicht zufällig hier öfters an?

----------

> ich werde darüber einen eigenen thread starten.


unbedingt

----------


## big_cloud

*Wo* bin ich

denn jetzt gelandet, scheint mit meinenm Rechner was nicht zu stimmen, werde mal antivir laufen lassen

----------


## walter

der ruft bestimmt an, allerdings unter falschen namen, vielleicht loddar matthäus

----------

Na Lothar, das gefällt Dir.   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Noee, die einzige Gummipuppe an der ich mal geuebt hab war die vom Erste Hilfe Training, CPR http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung



Gruss
Lothar

----------

Guter Sex?

----------


## big_cloud

ab 10. April wieder  ::

----------

> ab 10. April wieder


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Genau auf diesen Tag soll der grosse Rückkehrer nochmals zurück kommen und wenn der wieder den ganzen Flughafen lähmt, könnte es eng werden mit dem Anschlussflug.

----------


## Tommy

Diese Dinger sind ja widerlich! Wenn schon, dann lieber sowas http://www.realdoll.com/ oder animiert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWKhia5K ... re=related

Obwohl: 6499$ sind wie viele ST in Thailand?!

Gruß Tommy

----------

Tommy, welches Modell hast Du denn schon? Gibt dabei ja auch 2 asiatische Modelle.

----------


## Tommy

Also wenn du mir eine kaufst, habe ich dann insgesamt eine. Weiß nur noch nicht was meine Frau dazu sagen wird..............   ::

----------

Hast Du mittlerweile Deine Frau schon gefragt?

----------


## walter

oder die?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gHJ7Fog ... re=related

----------

Walter, was Du alles auf dem Sperrmüll findest.   :cool:

----------


## walter

ganz günstig, nur a bisserl reparieren.

----------


## schiene

hier mal wieder nen Bildchen.
Wer ist das?

----------


## Robert

Links das ist Lady Diana, also ist es William oder Harry!

----------


## schiene

> Links das ist Lady Diana, also ist es William oder Harry!


gut beobachtet,es ist der Harry!.

ok,wer ist die Dame und das Baby?

----------


## Hua Hin

Ich denke, da musst Du schon mal einen Tip geben?

----------


## Robert

> Ich denke, da musst Du schon mal einen Tip geben?


Geht mir auch so.

----------


## big_cloud

Jaqueline de Bouvier Kennedy ?

----------

ich hätte auf Nina Hagen getippt.

----------


## schiene

> ich hätte auf Nina Hagen getippt.


richtig erkannt!Es ist Nina hagen mit ihrer Tochter Cosa Chiva Hagen.

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Zitat von bai nonn
> 
> ich hätte auf Nina Hagen getippt.
> 
> 
> richtig erkannt!Es ist Nina hagen mit ihrer Tochter Cosa Chiva Hagen.


"Du hast den Farrrrrbfilm verrrrrgessen, mein Michael...."   ::  (uralter Schinken, hat Nina Hagen mal gesungen, gezz weiss ich, warum)

BTW: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, heisst das Froilein Tochter Cos*m*a, nicht Cosa

----------


## Met Prik

> BTW: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, heisst das Froilein Tochter Cos*m*a, nicht Cosa


Du erinnerst dich recht, erklaerbaer   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von bai nonn
> 
> ...


Natürlich habt ihr recht. Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein m übrig,sorry  ::

----------

Tipp: Schauspielerin aus dem "Osten"

----------


## Hua Hin

Ganz klar ein Fall für Enrico, Erich und Schiene.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Ich hab keine Ahnung.

----------


## walter

Ich auch nicht. Mag daran liegen, daß ich bald wieder Wessi werde.   ::

----------


## Erich

Ich warte noch auf die Auflösung  ::

----------

Heute mal die Frage: Was bin ich?




a) Willis Netzstürmpfe
b) Waldis Zellengitter
c) Was bin ich tatsächlich? Na.........?

----------


## walter

> Tipp: Schauspielerin aus dem "Osten"


Frau Weinerlich Mergelmann vom Maschendrahtzaun und Söhne?

----------

Kleine Hilfe: Gibt es garantiert in (fast) jedem Thai-Haushalt.

----------


## Mr Mo

is es etwa ein Padlom?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schöne Farbe!  ::

----------

> is es etwa ein Padlom?



Genau!!!! 

 ::

----------


## chauat

Mal sehen ob es noch Rateraten unter uns gibt.

Wer ist das? 



Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

nunja,ohne paar Infos zu diesem Bild wirds wohl kaum zu lösen sein!!
Musikerin?Schauspielerin?Herkunftsland? oder ähnliches.....

----------


## Erich

das Merkel?

----------


## chauat

Mist der Erich ist echt gut!   ::  
Stimmt aus ihrem Privaten Photoalbum.

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Robert

So privat kann das Album nicht sein, tineye hat das Bild 6 mal gefunden!

----------


## chauat

Nur? Ist ja auch auf ihrer Seite: 
http://www.bundeskanzlerin.de/Webs/BK/D ... erkel.html

----------


## chauat

Und was haben wir hier? Fußball, Tennis, Banker oder vielleicht doch ein Türkische Popstar?

 ::  

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich weis es! Gadafi mit Enkel   ::

----------


## chauat

Na ich sehe schon, brauche da wohl was mit mehr Herausforderung für euch. Mal sehen was sich da machen läst.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Freu mich schon und freu mich das du das alte Game wieder raus geholt hast  ::  Weiter machen!

----------


## chauat

So dann habe ich mal wieder einen für euch.

Könnte glatt mein Vater sein, smile. Ist er aber natürlich nicht. 
Willi könnte es sein   :cool:  

Gruß
Martin    ::

----------


## schiene

Willi Brandt?

----------


## Robert

Ratzinger in jungen Jahren?

----------


## chauat

unser lieber Robert diesmal 
hier hab ich es her: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/frage-zu ... nedikt-xvi

 ::

----------


## schiene

für jeden Fussballinteressierten ein leichtes....

----------


## chauat

Tante Käthe ?

----------


## schiene

> Tante Käthe ?


na klar doch,dat isser  ::

----------


## chauat

Er ist jemand der meine Jungend bis heute geprägt hat. 

Mit höhen&tiefen, als Vorbild will ihn kein Elternteil!  

 ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

ozzy osbourne

----------


## chauat

Jetzt bin ich platt, so schnell dachte ich geht es diesmal nicht.   ::  

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Jetzt bin ich platt, so schnell dachte ich geht es diesmal nicht.


  :cool:   ::   ::

----------


## chauat

OK habe noch mal einen. Mal sehen wer diesmal drauf kommt.

Ist eigentlich ein recht Aktuelles Thema.

Gruß
Martin

----------


## schiene

auf den ersten Blick würde ich Richard Wagner sagen!????

----------


## chauat

Nee nicht ganz, Musik hatte nicht viel zu tun mit seiner Bekanntschaft, in wie weit er Musikalisch war mag ich nicht zu entziffern!

----------


## wein4tler

Ist es Alexander von Humboldt?

----------


## chauat

Richtig, aktuell deswegen: http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Dreimastbar ... 82956.html

Gruß 
Martin   ::

----------


## chauat

Wie immer mit Aktuellem Hintergrund auch wenn diesmal nicht so einfach.   ::  




 ::   Martin

----------


## Willi Wacker

Adolf Hitler Campbell 
4 Jahre alt , US Bürger   ::

----------


## chauat

::  

Out of comments

----------


## chauat

Da man bei euch ja mit der Technik gehen muss mal ein neuer versuch. 


Martin   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Werden ja nicht die Kaczynski-Zwillinge sein.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Werden ja nicht die Kaczynski-Zwillinge sein.


Yesssssss   ::  

...und zwar ist's das Photo von den Kaczynski-Zwillinge im Oktober 1961 als _Jacek und Placek_ in dem Film "Von zweien, die den Mond stahlen" 

Du bist a wauhnsinn, oida!

----------


## chauat

Was mache ich nur mit euch????   ::

----------


## Enrico

Mal das alte Spiel wieder in Erinnerung bringen  :Lächeln:

----------


## Robert

Kim Jong IL

----------


## Enrico

Ok, du bist dran  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ok, du bist dran


...bevor Robert sich bewegt
haste ihm schon die Schuhe während des Laufens besohlt  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Damit das raten leichter wird, habe ich dem gesuchten seine sportdress angelassen  :Großes Lächeln: 



*who's that guy?*

----------


## wein4tler

Der neue erste Mann von Nordkorea, Kim Jong Un.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na Pedda, wirklich ned!

Wo sind denn die sportfreunde hier?

_Hilfe:_

B E S S E R  ? ? ?

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ist das einer von den Südkoreanern bei Eintracht Frankfurt? Ri ....

----------


## schiene

> Ist das einer von den Südkoreanern bei Eintracht Frankfurt? Ri ....


richtig,auch wenns schon ne Weile her ist.
Das ist der *Cha Bum Kun*

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Das ist nat. richtig  :cool:

----------


## schiene

na dann leg ich mal nach....
welcher Schauspieler verbirgt sich hinter dieser Maske???

----------


## schiene

> na dann leg ich mal nach....
> welcher Schauspieler verbirgt sich hinter dieser Maske???


keiner ne Idee????

----------


## Enrico

Nein, leider nicht. Überleg schon den ganzen Tag  ::

----------


## schiene

In einer seine Rollen mag er Weihnachten überhaupt nicht und in einer anderen Rolle durfte er Gott spielen.Ist nen Komiker

----------


## Enrico

Jim Carry? Oder wie man den schreibt?

----------


## schiene

> Jim Carry? Oder wie man den schreibt?


Richtig!!
Das ist *Jim Carrey*

----------


## Enrico

> Richtig!!
> Das ist *Jim Carrey*


Lol, ich hab seit gestern überlegt. Issers? Oder nicht? Blamierst dich lieber nicht! So kann es gehen  ::

----------


## schiene

> Lol, ich hab seit gestern überlegt. Issers? Oder nicht? Blamierst dich lieber nicht! So kann es gehen


ist ein Bild aus dem Film:
Lemony Snicket – Rätselhafte Ereignisse (Originaltitel: Lemony Snicket’s A Series Of Unfortunate Events)


und nun ein paar Jahre zurück....

----------


## TeigerWutz

… und sie bewegt sich doch!

----------


## schiene

> … und sie bewegt sich doch!


ja,das ist vollkommen richtig.
*Galileo Galilei*

----------


## schiene

ich würde ihn nie erkennen.....

----------


## schiene

Tip:
ist nen ganz kleiner aber grosser Schauspieler welcher schon einen Pinguin spielte :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

Danny devito

----------


## schiene

> Danny devito


Volltreffer!!!! ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...war ja nich schwer
hab ihn sofort erkannt  ::

----------


## schiene

> ...war ja nich schwer
> hab ihn sofort erkannt


du darfst das nächste Bild einstellen oder soll ich noch mal??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mach du noch mal 
ich mach wenn der Robert eins rein macht  :cool:  :: :

----------


## schiene

na gut...
hatten wir glaube sogar schon mal....
wer isses??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kommt mir bekannt vor
der war doch gestern im TV
Bruce Willis


ich mach auch mal ...

----------


## schiene

> ...kommt mir bekannt vor
> der war doch gestern im TV
> Bruce Willis
> 
> 
> ich mach auch mal ...


ja,das ist richtig!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hab oben ein Pic reingemacht
wer isses ?

----------


## schiene

hmmm,denke wenn du nen Bild einstellst wirds nen Musiker sein :: 

hat bissel Ähnlichkeit mit Mike Oldfield...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kein Musiker  :Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

ich weiss es nicht...
mein letzter Gedanke war der "Schauspieler" Mikel Dudikoff

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...hab oben ein Pic reingemacht
> wer isses ?

----------


## schiene

@Teiger
@Willi sagte doch aber es wäre kein Musiker!!!
Dein Youtube Video ist in deutschland nicht verfügbar/Gema Rechte)

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ schiene

Meine ja nicht den saenger, sondern.........James Dean !  :cool: 

Das lied heisst naemlich: _Heute nacht war ich James Dean_  Konnte das mit der GEMA ja nicht wissen.

----------


## schiene

ich hätte auch James Dean gesagt,bin leider nur nicht drauf gekommen ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hab ich mir schon gedacht das Teiger mit Leichtigkeit löst  :cool:

----------


## schiene

ich hab noch was....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das ist unverkennbar  - Elton John   :: 

hab auch noch einen Schauspieler

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sein Nachname fängt übrigends mit *K* an

..na ja, warten wir mal wieder auf Teiger-  Lilli  ::

----------


## schiene

könnte Buster Keaton sein?!

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  ::

----------


## schiene

machen wir mal mit diesem Herren weiter...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...noch nie gesehen den Mann

----------


## schiene

> ...noch nie gesehen den Mann


glaube schon!
Er war Nationalspieler+Nationaltrainer

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sorry, mit Fußball ha ich nix am Kopp

----------


## schiene

eigentlich hatte @Teiger schon gelöst!!
aber irgendwie isses verschwunden!!!

es ist auch kein Fußballspieler sonder der "Kleiderschrank auf Kufen"(Eishockey)
*Erich Kühnhackl*

----------


## schiene

dann lege ich mal nach....

----------


## TeigerWutz

den hatten wir schon mal im anderen forums-musikerraten.........darum passe ich und nehme mir

----------


## schiene

ok,dann für die anderen noch ein Tip.....
einer der grössten Musiker welcher unsterblich ist,ja manche behaupten soger "er lebt noch"

----------


## Enrico

Also wenn er noch lebt, dann kann das nur Elvis sein  ::

----------


## schiene

> Also wenn er noch lebt, dann kann das nur Elvis sein


und das war der Hauptgewinn!! ::

----------


## schiene

hab noch was...

----------


## Enrico

> und das war der Hauptgewinn!!


Was soll ich mit der Gitarre? Ne Waschmaschine wäre mir lieber  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

sean connery

----------


## schiene

> sean connery


 richtig! ::

----------


## schiene

und wer ist das ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

"gu-bo-hu" (....i don't know)

----------


## Willi Wacker

Buddy Holly

----------


## schiene

Ist auch ein ganz grosser Schauspieler.
Schotte,Oscarpreisträger,Bond-Darsteller

----------


## Robert

Sean Connery?

----------


## schiene

> Sean Connery?


volle Punktezahl für Robert ::

----------


## Robert

Halbthailändische Musikerin

----------


## TeigerWutz

Da gibt's nur eine...mit so ner geige (reimt sich sogar) ist abba eine violine
Vanessa Mae

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bleiben wir in thailand....

----------


## Robert

Vanessa Mae stimmt, aber für das neue Rätsel habe ich keine Idee obwohl sie Jessica Alba sehr ähnlich sieht...

----------


## schiene

Keine Ahnung wer das ist.

----------


## Enrico

Ne Boxerin?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ne Boxerin?


JA......(very) beautiful

----------


## Enrico

> JA......(very) beautiful


Dann kenn ich die nicht  ::

----------


## Robert

Entweder Nong Toom selbst, oder eine(r) der Schauspieler(innen) dahinter...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Jo robert, es ist *das* Nong Toom !

----------


## Enrico

Spielt die in irgendwelchen Serien mit, oder woher kam die mir bekannt vor? ....grübel

----------


## Robert

> Spielt die in irgendwelchen Serien mit, oder woher kam die mir bekannt vor? ....grübel


Hast Du den Film "Beautiful Boxer" mal gesehen?

----------


## Robert

> .
> 
> 
> Jo robert, es ist *das* Nong Toom !


Einer der Fälle, die es einem schwer machen, dran zu glauben, daß Sie mal ein Mann war!

----------


## Enrico

> Hast Du den Film "Beautiful Boxer" mal gesehen?


Nö, sacht mir nischt...

----------


## schiene

> und wer ist das ?




Big SORRY,das ist natürlich nicht Sean Connery!!!!!
Hab was verwechselt.
Somit ist das Rätsel noch nicht gelöst und ich lasse es mal offen...
Tip:
Musiker welcher mit seiner Band das nervigste Lieder der Menscheit geschrieben hat :: 
und auch ab und wann auf öffentlichen Toiletten "einen Auftritt" hatte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...soll das etwa *George Michael* sein

----------


## schiene

> ...soll das etwa *George Michael* sein


ja,er ist es ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gut, dann mach ich das mal anders rum



und lech mir hin  :cool:

----------


## schiene

ich weiss das es der Wilhelm Busch nicht ist.
Aber das Bild hab ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...na, da würd ich noch mal drüber nachdenken  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Das Bild sacht mir auch was. Karl May?

----------


## schiene

Heinrich Zille???

----------


## schiene

ooooha,ich habs,es war ja doch der W.Busch!!!
Na,da war ich doch garnicht so schlecht ::

----------


## schiene

ok,einen hab ich noch....

----------


## TeigerWutz

..


The Boss

----------


## schiene

> ..
> 
> 
> The Boss


ja,wie immer sind deine Lösungen richtig ::

----------


## schiene

wenn keiner was hat......
dann machen wir mal mit diesem Bild weiter...

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wenn man genau schaut.....ist's nicht schwer:

George Clooney

----------


## TeigerWutz

Auch recht einfach:

----------


## schiene

ich kann das Bild nicht sehen!!!
sehe nur nen rotes x !!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Auch recht einfach:


...vieleicht so ?

----------


## Willi Wacker

[QUOTE=TeigerWutz;67333]Auch recht einfach:

...ich seh auch nix  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Da läuft einiges noch nicht "rund"  ::

----------


## schiene

also die Bilder sind wieder zu sehen aber wer das ist......???

----------


## Willi Wacker

> also die Bilder sind wieder zu sehen *aber wer das ist......???*


...das ist *Marlon Brando* in dem Film  *Apocalypse now*
hab lange überlegt woher ich das Foto kenne

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ........... aber wer das ist???


Filmschauspieler, schon seit 2004 tot!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Klar doch WW !!

Habe dem nur den kaefer am schaedel weggemacht  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...haste ihm nun einen Hut aufgesetzt
oder einen Schautzer dran gemacht ??

----------


## schiene

> ...haste ihm nun einen Hut aufgesetzt
> oder einen Schautzer dran gemacht ??


deine und die Antwort vom Teiger haben sich überschnitten!!!
Er wollte mir das letzte Bild als Tip geben!!

----------


## schiene

hab gerad noch einen auf Lager....

----------


## Enrico

Jogy Löw, oder wie der sich schreibt. Geraten  ::  ....

----------


## schiene

> Jogy Löw, oder wie der sich schreibt. Geraten


neeeee Enrico,da biste ganz,ganz,ganz,ganz weit weg vom Ziel ::

----------


## schiene

Tip:
Er ist schon tot.Hat sich seinen Kopf"weggeschossen"
Er war Sänger und Gitarrist einer Hardrockband.

----------


## Mr Mo

Kurt Cobain?

----------


## schiene

> Kurt Cobain?


rischdisch :: 

du darfst nachlegen....

----------


## Mr Mo

Wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich hier ein Bild reinstellen kann. Mein Editor hier hat rechts nur smilies und unten Beitragssymbole, sonst keine Knöppe

----------


## schiene

auf das Zeichen Grafik einfügen klicken,URL kopierenund in das Feld,fertig
Es geht aber auch über die "Büroklammer"(Anhänge)in der Legende

----------


## Mr Mo

Wie schon gesagt ich hab keine Knöpfe zur Textformatierung oder zum einbinden von Bildern, Videos, etc. 
Der Editor ist leer. Smilies funzen auch nicht.

----------


## schiene

sehr sehr seltsam :: 
da kann ich dir jetzt nicht helfen,versuch mal deine Cookies zu löschen.
sicher weis da Enrico Rat!!

----------


## schiene

derweil mach ich mal weiter....

----------


## Mr Mo

Also mit FF9.0.1 gehts nicht, mit IE8.0.6 gehts und ich hab auch alle Buttons  :Verwirrt: 
@enrico
weisst du woran es liegen könnte? hab die cookies im FF gelöscht, IE ist auch schneller beim seitenaufbau von siamonline  :Verwirrt: 

Gruß
Mo

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hatte ich auch anfangs
musste in deinen Einstellungen einstellen

----------


## Enrico

> Also mit FF9.0.1 gehts nicht, mit IE8.0.6 gehts und ich hab auch alle Buttons 
> @enrico
> weisst du woran es liegen könnte? hab die cookies im FF gelöscht, IE ist auch schneller beim seitenaufbau von siamonline 
> 
> Gruß
> Mo


Ich weis, es ist keine Entschuldigung aber wir sind ja noch in kleiner Runde. Ich mache alle umbauten bis jetzt live im laufenden Betrieb. Macht man an sich nicht, aber ich möchte den Fluss mit euch Membern, Google und so weiter nicht unnötig unterbrechen. So kann es vorkommen das ihr in Cache noch Dateien habt die hier auf dem Server schon lange geändert sind. Also wenn mal was nicht funzt, löscht erst euren Cache. Aber in wenigen Tagen gibt es noch einmal den ganz großen Ausfall, dann hoffe ich das damit alles erledigt ist.

----------


## schiene

noch nen Tip zum Rätsel:
sein Nachname ist auch im Bandnamen enthalten.....

----------


## Willi Wacker

....*Axl Rose*

----------


## schiene

> ....*Axl Rose*



na klar,der isses!!!

----------


## schiene

wenn keiner will.....

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

harrison ford  ???

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> harrison ford  ???


ja,das ist er !!!
Nun ist aber mal ein anderer dran!!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


ehemaliges Fotomodel - US-amerikanische Schauspielerin - Sonderbotschafterin der UNO

----------


## schiene

Angelina Jolie???
wenn sie es ist....
Eine wie ich meine total überbewertete Schauspielerin!!
Und hübsch finde ich sie auch nicht sonderlich!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

YESSSSSSSSS  

 jolie angelina

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich bin so frei und mache gleich weiter...soll ja keine zeit verschwendet werden

----------


## schiene

auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen......Gérard Depardieu ???

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ne, ist's nicht!


Schützenhilfe:  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...irgend so ein Catcher ?

----------


## schiene

> ...irgend so ein Catcher ?


ohne den Tip hätte ich ihn nie erkannt...
ich gehe mal davon aus das er es ist..

----------


## schiene

gehen wir in der Zeit mal wieder bissel zurück....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...obwohl der Name des Catchers noch nicht gefallen ist
sag ich mal *Ludwig XIV*

----------


## schiene

> ...obwohl der Name des Catchers noch nicht gefallen ist
> sag ich mal *Ludwig XIV*


ich dachte mit dem von mir eingestellten Bild wäre es geklärt!!
Es ist *Hulk Hogan*

Ludwig XIV ist falsch!!
Aber das Bild zeigt auch einen König!!!
Er regierte von meiner Heimatstadt Dresden aus!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Albert, König Albert !!


no no, hab nun mal geg..

*Johan* wars

----------


## schiene

> ...Albert, König Albert !!


neeee,aber mit A fängt er auch an....
Ist ein Wahrzeichen in Dre.....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mit  A  ??
der Zwinger oder die Frauenkirche  ::

----------


## schiene

> ...mit  A  ??
> der Zwinger oder die Frauenkirche


auf dem letzten Bild siehst du den "Goldenen Reiter".....und wer ist das????? ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ok, 
*Friedrich August*

----------


## Enrico

> auf dem letzten Bild siehst du den "Goldenen Reiter".....und wer ist das?????


Achim Reichel! Ich weis es  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nee, das war *Joachim Witt*

----------


## Enrico

> ...nee, das war *Joachim Witt*


Meinte ich doch  ::

----------


## schiene

> Meinte ich doch


mal bisschen mehr Ernst bei der Sache hier meine Herren ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja klar Enriche, bei 5 Pullen Bier
oder ne Pulle wein meinem wir beide immer dat Selbe  ::

----------


## Enrico

> mal bisschen mehr Ernst bei der Sache hier meine Herren


Tschuldigung  :Verlegen:

----------


## schiene

geht doch :: 

und nun dürft ihr wieder nen Bildrätsel einstellen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...also es ist - Friedrich August -
ich mach den Punkt - basta  :Zunge rausstrecken: 

Enrice is dran ...!! :cool:

----------


## Enrico

> Enrice is dran ...!!


Der schläft schon. Der hat morgen um 11 Uhr schon wieder am PC zu sein, der arme...  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Der schläft schon. Der hat morgen um 11 Uhr schon wieder am PC zu sein, der arme...


...nix da, Nachtschicht is angesagt 
Rätzel. aber pronto  ::

----------


## Enrico

> ...nix da, Nachtschicht is angesagt 
> Rätzel. aber pronto


Ich würd ja gerne, aber das Forum mag mich nicht. Bild zu groß, zu breit, zu lang, zu hoch und wenn dann alles stimmt: Nö, nun kannst mich mal, nun will ich das Bild auch nicht mehr. 

Also da gibt es noch viel zu tun, und ich danke dafür das ich das erproben durfte  ::

----------


## schiene

so,dann viel Spass beim rätseln...

----------


## schiene

Tip:
US Schauspielerin,sie bekam mal  ein unmoralisches Angebot.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Dieses spezielle photo kennt (leider) jeder.
Haette ich auch schon mal einstellen wollen. 

demi moore

----------


## TeigerWutz

.




Nicht leicht! (glaub' ich zumindest)

----------


## schiene

ich kenne das Gesicht aber........ :: 
nen Tip wäre jetzt angebracht.....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hätte fast gesagt - *Jean-Paul Belmondo*

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hilfe:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der charlie ? der chaplin ?
mit dem hätte ich getz nicht gerechnet

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ist abba so, herr willi  !!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so so

----------


## Enrico

> ...so so


Ich würde ja viel öfter mitmachen, aber ich habs so mit Namen....


Gib, Gibs, George.... Ich habs auf der Zunge...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nö, eher ....rrrrrr

rainer....richard ......rindviech.... :: :

----------


## Enrico

> ...nö, eher ....rrrrrr
> 
> rainer....richard ......rindviech....:


Ich kenn den, aber ich gebe echt zu, ich kann mir keine Namen merken. Besonders nicht wenn du mich so unter Druck setzt!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich kenn den, aber ich gebe echt zu, ich kann mir keine Namen merken. Besonders nicht wenn du mich so unter Druck setzt!


...hauptsache du sagst nachts nich Ursula zu deiner Angetrauen 
dann sacht sie *....laus* aus meinem Bett  ::

----------


## Enrico

> ...hauptsache du sagst nachts nich Ursula zu deiner Angetrauen 
> dann sacht sie *....laus* aus meinem Bett


Das passiert nicht, und wenn dann heist es raus aus deinem Bett  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na geh' 'Richie', c'mon!

Singvogel, geschrieben mit 2 "R" (....so wie du es gerne tust)  :Großes Lächeln: 

TW

----------


## Mr Mo

Das müsste der Ringo Starr von den Beatles sein.
Da mach ich mal weiter.



Deutscher, lebt noch.

----------


## schiene

also ich wiess es nicht,da musste bissel helfen ...
ich rate mal........der Schröder??

----------


## Mr Mo

ok, kleine Hilfe: Issn Wessi, war aber auch im Osten bekannt, Künstler

----------


## Willi Wacker

Achim Reichel ?

den Haaren nach aber auch Herber Grönemeier

----------


## Mr Mo

no
sänger, kann aber auch trommeln

----------


## schiene

der Eierlikör schlürfende Udo Lindenberg??

----------


## Mr Mo

Richtig, Schiene!

----------


## schiene

mal wieder was leichteres....

er lebte übrigens zwei Häuser neben meiner Großmutter mütterlicher Seite

----------


## schiene

ich dachte das wäre sehr einfach für euch......
Tip:
er war mit seinem Filmpartner ein unschlagbares Team
Kürzlich wurde sogar ein Schwimmbad in Deutschland nach dem Namen seines Filmpartners benannt!

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Terence Hill*




> er lebte übrigens zwei Häuser neben meiner Großmutter mütterlicher Seite


wo ? in Italien ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> wo ? in Italien ?


Nein, in *Lommatzsch*.....für 4 Jahre.

 :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Na wer ist denn die hübsche?_

Ratehilfe: Deutsch,  (Ex-) Wintersportlerin 





tw

----------


## schiene

war das nicht ne Eisschnelläuferin??
nur der Name fällt mir im moment nicht ein...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

"Eis" ist schon mal gut....Schnelläuferin aber nicht!

 :cool:

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> "Eis" ist schon mal gut....Schnelläuferin aber nicht!


hmm,dann könnte das die K.Witt sein!?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Sie ist es auch!   BINGO !

----------


## Enrico

> .
> 
> 
> Sie ist es auch!   BINGO !


Ich hab sie nicht erkannt! Hätte sich ja mal den.... kleinen....Bären.... rasieren können! Aus welchem Wald kommt die denn? Lol  ::

----------


## schiene

wer ist das??

----------


## Enrico

Formel 1? 

---text war zu kurz---

----------


## schiene

> Formel 1? 
> 
> ---text war zu kurz---


ja,und wie heisst der Fahrer??

----------


## Enrico

> ja,und wie heisst der Fahrer??


Das ist so meine Sache, das weis ich dann meistens nicht. Aber leben tut der glaube nicht mehr. Oder?

----------


## schiene

Ja,auch richtig.Der ist schon länger nicht mehr unter den Lebenden.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Von dem habe ich noch einige autogramme...

Jochen Rindt

----------


## schiene

> Von dem habe ich noch einige autogramme...
> 
> Jochen Rindt


richtig!!
Sammelst du Autogramme?
Ich hätte da noch paar Raritäten!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Nein uwe, sammle keine autogramme (mehr)

Das war ja nur in der schulzeit, als jaehrlich bei uns in wien die _jochen rindt show_ stieg!
Hatte auch welche von jacky steward, jacky ickx, francoise cevert und art arfons

Liegen wahrsch. irgendwo bei meine eltern herum, .....od. auch nicht mehr.

TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Und weiter geht's mit einem ehemaligen rennfahrer [mit beruehmter schwester]:


 

Na, wer kann sich erinnern ???

----------


## schiene

Erkannt hätte ich ihn nicht aber ein Rennfahrer mit einer musikal.Schwester 
ist mir bekannt :cool: .Ich lass aber die mir bekannte Lösung mal für andere offen...

----------


## schiene

nun,wenn keiner wil....
es handelt sich um *Alessandro Nannini* welcher ziemlich erfolglos in der Formel1 rumkurvte.
Er  gewann 1x im GP von Japan.
Seine Schwester ist Gianna Nannini.

machen wir mal in einem anderen Bereich weiter....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ist ein schweizer (?) mit italienisch klingenden namen.

Genau weiss ich's abba ned.  ::

----------


## schiene

> Ist ein schweizer (?) mit italienisch klingenden namen.
> 
> Genau weiss ich's abba ned.


Ja da biste ganz nah dran.
Ich sehe ihn fast jeden Tag bei mir auf Arbeit.
Er ist der derzeitige Boss von einem Bullen und einem Bären...

----------


## TeigerWutz

Nee, muß passen.  :: 

Fällt mir nix neues zu dem mehr ein!

----------


## schiene

ok,es ist Reto Francioni, Chef der  Deutschen Börse AG

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reto_Francioni

----------


## wein4tler

Muss man den kennen? Kriegst von dem was geschenkt?  ::

----------


## schiene

> Muss man den kennen? Kriegst von dem was geschenkt?


naja,kennen muss man ihn nicht unbedingt,aber er ist schon eine einflussreiche "Persönlichkeit" als Börsenchef
und oft in den Medien vertreten.
Wer hat noch ein Bildrätsel??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Deutsch; Bayern ; Sportler des Jahres; Winter....

----------


## schiene

musste lange überlegen,kenne das Bild,aber es viel mir nicht ein obwohl es doch wirklich einfach ist...
es ist *Markus Wasmeier* der Abfahrtsläufer

diesen jungen Herren kennt auch jeder....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Easy!

Das ist der, welcher spaeter dann die kugeln fabriziert hat!  :Großes Lächeln: 



Das fragste nen oesi?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Muss mal was nehmen, wobei auch unser weinviertler "anspringt":




  TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ob der Wolfgang Amadeus die Kugeln fabriziert hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der hat: "Schlaf fein gsund und hau den Arsch zum Mund" für die Nannerl komponiert und gesungen.

----------


## schiene

> Ob der Wolfgang Amadeus die Kugeln fabriziert hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der hat: "Schlaf fein gsund und hau den Arsch zum Mund" für die Nannerl komponiert und gesungen.


der Wolfgang war nen ganz schlimmer.... :cool: 

er komponierte ja auch...."Leck mir den Arsch recht schön fein sauber " ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Nau tam ma ned i-tipferl reidn, herr 4tler...

......de kugl'n san von _mirabö_ (mirabell)


 :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, und die Mirabell war dem Mozart sei Freundin, stimmts? De hat eam bei seiner Tourett-Krankheit unterstützt durch den Verkauf der Kugeln.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Jetzt habens dem woiferl sogar eine strasse in bkk gewidmet:



http://www.bmeia.gv.at/botschaft/ban...t-strasse.html

Do schaust, gö?

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, da schau ich aber echt! Was Du alles raus findest - bist a alter Gruftspion.

----------


## schiene

genug geschwätzt.....
wieder mal ein Rätsel...
welcher bekannte Schauspieler verbirgt sich hinter dieser Maske?

----------


## schiene

Tip:
Zum 1.x stand er mit 10 Jahren in der Verfilmung "Der Zauberer von Oz"vor der Kamera und wurde einer der bekanntesten Charakterdarsteller.
Amerikaner und zweifacher Oscarpreisträger.

----------


## schiene

dann noch ein anderes Bild von ihm wo er aber wirklich zu erkennen sein sollte.

----------


## Enrico

Wer ist das? Mitglied von DM? Ich weis es wirklich nicht, aber sieht dem ähnlich...

----------


## schiene

> Wer ist das? Mitglied von DM? Ich weis es wirklich nicht, aber sieht dem ähnlich...


ich weiss nicht wer oder was DM ist aber er ist sehr sehr bekannt.
Er spiele auch in dem Film "Der Pate" eine Hauptrolle.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Haette es eh schon beim ersten bild gewusst  :Großes Lächeln: 

Robert De Niro

----------


## TeigerWutz

Weiter geht's

----------


## schiene

> Weiter geht's


sagt mir überhaupt nix.Ist sie Thai??

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na wenn du die nicht kennst... :: 

Stell' sie dir mal ganz einfach mit ner anderen haarpracht vor  :Blinzeln: 

Diese vllt.

Zu deiner frage, ob thai:

Nein keine thai !!!

...jedoch schon eine " luhk krueng", abba nicht asiatisch!

----------


## schiene

> Na wenn du die nicht kennst...
> 
> Stell' sie dir mal ganz einfach mit ner anderen haarpracht vor 
> 
> Diese vllt.


beim besten Willen,für mich völlig unbekannt....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na dann will ich diese "unbekannte" (!) mal beim namen nennen:

شاكِرة

----------


## Mr Mo

Isses die Shakira ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


JO, .....MR. MO !!!   :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Noch fieser waere das hier gewesen:

----------


## TeigerWutz

MO ist leider schon wieder weg....

++++++++++++++++++++


Eine US-amerikanerin, die singen kann:

----------


## schiene

Hab nicht die geringste Vermutung/Ahnung.
Ich sag einfach mal *Blondie*!!??

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na gut....

Hier ein anderes (unvorteilhaftes) Bild dieser Gesuchten:



Uebrigens:  Ihre _back up dancers_ sind immer asiatinen  :Blinzeln: 

Wenn du _Blondie_ schreibst, meinst du bestimmt „Debbie“ Harry ! (diesen fehler machen aber viele)
.....und nee, die debbie ist um 24 jahre aelter als die gesuchte!

----------


## TeigerWutz

gwen stefani

...und  gestorben ist der fred  ::

----------


## schiene

> gwen stefani
> 
> ...und  gestorben ist der fred


auch komm,ich kann doch nix für wenn ich sie nicht kenne!! ::

----------


## Enrico

> gwen stefani
> 
> ...und  gestorben ist der fred


Olle Zippe  :: 

Ich kannte die leider auch nicht

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, OHNE ZWEIFEL wurde diese Frau nicht erkannt. Wir werdens überleben. TW die bleibt dir auf ewig!  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich mach dann mal weiter...

wie heissen diese zwei Brüder?

----------


## schiene

Tip:
man könnte sie auch die "Vorreiter der Raumfahrt"nennen :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Brüder Montgolfier

----------


## TeigerWutz

Brüder

----------


## schiene

Wenn ich nicht irre haben die auch was mit fliegen zu tun....
sind das die Brüder Wright???

----------


## schiene

> Wenn ich nicht irre haben die auch was mit fliegen zu tun....
> sind das die Brüder Wright???


ok,Goggle hats bestätigt.....

diesen netten Herrn kennt auch jeder,zumindest mit Namen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Al Capone  (....eh klar!)
________________________________

Bleiben wir doch gleich bei der mafia

----------


## schiene

nicht böse sein aaaber mir fällts nicht ein..
das Gesicht kenne ich aber sonst....
ist doch ein Schauspieler oder??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

> .


ja,ok,wie gesagt,das gesicht kenne ich und ein paar Teile der Serie hab ich auch gesehen.
der Name des Gesuchten war/ist mir aber nicht bekannt gewesen.
Nun weiss ich es dank Google.
Aber so lernt man ja auch immer was dazu :cool: 
*Michele Placido*

----------


## schiene

glaube das ist nicht ganz so einfach ohne Tips,aber schaun wir mal....

----------


## schiene

Tip:
Er ist Russe und hat mit der Raumfahrt zu tun

----------


## Enrico

Ju Ju Ju Juri Gagarin?

----------


## schiene

> Ju Ju Ju Juri Gagarin?


ja,das isser,er war der erste Mensch im Welraum.

du darfst weiter machen!!

----------


## Enrico

> ja,das isser,er war der erste Mensch im Welraum.
> 
> du darfst weiter machen!!


Ach du Schreck! Ich war mir ab dem ersten Bild sicher, aber ich kann mir nie Namen merken. Hätte auch nie gedacht das es den schon in Farbe gab. Aber ich such mal nen Bild, wehe ihr löst das schnell. Dann gibt es Verwarnungen! Also, nehmen wir mal....



Ich gebe schon von vornherein einen Tipp mit: Dieser Mensch ist für den Verfassungsschutz gefährlicher als jeder Nazivereinigung!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das ist der Gregor, der Gysi

also ich mag den
hab ihn mal auf einer Wahlveranstaltung erlebt..

----------


## Enrico

> ...das ist der Gregor, der Gysi
> 
> also ich mag den
> hab ihn mal auf einer Wahlveranstaltung erlebt..


SO WILLI, ICH WÜRDE DANN MAL SAGEN......


DENN DAS WAR ZU SCHNELL.....

DAS MACHT MAN NICHT WENN DER CHEF DRAN IST!

ICH BIN STINKEND SAUER!!!!!!!

Nein, ich fand es lustig wie nun herauskam das er mit zum Staatsfeind Nr1 gehört. Erbärmlich was der Verfassungsschutz da abzieht.  ::

----------


## schiene

Gib mir mal 4 Verwarnungen :cool: 

Der auf dem Bild ist nen "Schlitzohr" und für mich Staatsfeind Nr.2
Retorisch sehr gut und überzeugend aber für mich ein Blender.
Ein richtiger Wendehals der es versteht die Leute auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
*G.Gysi*

----------


## Enrico

> Gib mir mal 4 Verwarnungen
> 
> Der auf dem Bild ist nen "Schlitzohr" und für mich Staatsfeind Nr.2
> Retorisch sehr gut und überzeugend aber für mich ein Blender.
> Ein richtiger Wendehals der es versteht die Leute auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
> *G.Gysi*


Tut mir Leid, Willi war schneller und ich hab ihn schon gesperrt. (also nur kurz)

Ich kenne den Mann selbst nicht, aber das er für das deutsche Volk gefährlicher sein soll als die Nazis, das lies mich nun nicht locker seit der Tage  :cool: 

Was ist der Verfassungsschutz dann? Gibts eigentlich von denen Bilder?

----------


## schiene

schalt mal den Willi wieder frei :: 
der muss das nächste Bild einstellen

----------


## Enrico

> schalt mal den Willi wieder frei
> der muss das nächste Bild einstellen


Ok, warte....

Klippppppssssssss


Willi ist wieder frei, müssen nur noch Schlüpper tauschen, das ist hier so Brauch im Kerker  ::

----------


## Enrico

Na gut, mach ich solange noch eins. Man ist das schwer immer die Bilder zu finden, frag mich wie ihr das immer macht...

----------


## TeigerWutz

..

----------


## Enrico

Richtig  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Gib mir mal 4 Verwarnungen
> 
> Der auf dem Bild ist nen "Schlitzohr" und für mich Staatsfeind Nr.2
> Retorisch sehr gut und überzeugend aber für mich ein Blender.
> Ein richtiger Wendehals der es versteht die Leute auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
> *G.Gysi*


...muss nochmal
der Gregor ist nicht nur ein ausgezeichneter Rhetoriker
er hat auch ein ungeheures Hintergrundwissen, weiß um Zusammenhänge
er kombiniert sehr scharf und nicht zum Wohle der finanzstarken Oberschicht 
was so manchen Politiker dumm da stehen lässt

natürlich keine Partei zum regieren
aber der Gregor hat meine Sympahie

------------------------

..äh Gastarbeiter
isch nix haben Fotto  ::

----------


## schiene

so,da keiner was hat lege ich mal nach...
Tip:
Musiker

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sieht aus wie *Adamo*
*Salvatore Adamo*

----------


## schiene

neee,der Typ ist von der härteren Sorte und gebebürdiger Holländer mit Band in Amerika.
Auch sein Bruder spielte in der Band!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na dann...........

van halen

----------


## schiene

> Na dann...........
> 
> van halen


na klar doch..
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Oberösterreicherin, von der ich noch kein lied zu ende gehoert habe:

----------


## maeeutik

Ich weiss - ich bin OFF-Topic, aber ich kenne die Dame wirklich nicht und "TW's" Aussage macht mich neugierig.



> .Oberösterreicherin, von der ich noch kein lied zu ende gehoert habe:...


 Warum noch nie ein Lied zuende gehoert?
Singt sie so schrecklich? 
...oder was ist der Grund?

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Nicht meine Musik aber mit Google die Lösung gefunden.
Daher lasse ich bei der Lösung anderen den Vortritt

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sieht gut aus die Maus
aber wie sie heisst....keineAhnung

----------


## Enrico

Christina Stürmer würde ich sagen...

----------


## TeigerWutz

@Enrico 

Liktik    :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## wein4tler

Wer ist dieser junge Mann?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

nun,wenn keiner will....
ich hab nich einen...

----------


## wein4tler

Der Schauspieler Peter O´tool.

TW hat recht mit Harrison Ford.

----------


## schiene

nein,der auf dem Bild ist Musiker,Ami,wegbereiter des Punk,lebte mit David Bowie in Westberlin.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...müsste *Iggy Pop*  sein

----------


## schiene

> ...müsste *Iggy Pop*  sein


ist er auch,du darfst weiter machen ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ein Schwarm meiner Jugend
ein US Sänger, nicht gerade ein Rocker, eher ein Softi
aber schöne Songs waren es/sind es noch

----------


## schiene

hmmm,schaut aus wie Elvis. ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Glaubst etwa weil du aelter bist........ ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ehem. Staatsmann der Vereinigten Staaten

----------


## schiene

Henry Kissinger?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Nee...

3x gewählter US-Präsident

----------


## Enrico

3x war doch Ford, oder?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...*Franklin D. Roosevelt*

----------


## Enrico

> ...*Franklin D. Roosevelt*


Der hatte doch keinen Vogel!

War nen Spass  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Natürnich licktig, willi!

----------


## schiene

mal wieder ein Musiker...

----------


## Willi Wacker

Cliff Richard

----------


## schiene

> Cliff Richard


nein,das isser nicht.
Er ist Mitglieder des 27er Clubs

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Jim Morrison*  von den Doors ?

----------


## schiene

> *Jim Morrison*  von den Doors ?


jo,das ist er ::

----------


## schiene

wenn keiner will......
dann machen wir mit diesem jungen Herren weiter....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Leicht


David Bowie

----------


## schiene

ok,wer ist der"Hobby-Footballspieler"in der Bildmitte???

----------


## walter

Rod Stewart

----------


## schiene

> Rod Stewart


nein,der war Fußballspieler. Mit Football ist der amerikan.gemeintAber ein Musiker ist es welcher schon lange tot ist
und eine kurze Zeit in Deutschland verbrachte.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich schreib's mal auf thai  :Blinzeln: 

EOWIT

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



britischer Musiker

----------


## schiene

ich weiss es nicht und kenne auch das Bild nicht....
aber ich könnte mir Phil Collins vorstellen  ????

----------


## TeigerWutz

Nee, schiene!

Schau dir die gesichtszüge genau an! (....ok. ein paar sind mittlerweile schon entgleist)  :Großes Lächeln: 

Frauenschwarm!!!

----------


## schiene

ist das der Robbie Williams???

----------


## TeigerWutz

yeahhh!!! 

......that's right man!

----------


## schiene

diese Hübsche kennt ja wohl auch jeder....

----------


## maeeutik

Ich nehme mal an es ist "BB".

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> Ich nehme mal an es ist "BB".
> 
> maeeutik


ja,das ist sie ::

----------


## schiene

hab noch einen....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hehe...Kenn ich!

Lassen wir die anderen auch noch raten.

Selber mann:

----------


## schiene

ja klar,dieser etwas bizzare Musiker ist es!!
Den namen sollen mal andere einstellen :cool:

----------


## chauat

Ich denke mal der Brian Hugh Warner, aber nicht meine Musikrichtung. Etwas zu weit daneben für mich.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@chauat

----------


## schiene

Musiker....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Der junge neil   :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

die Frau vom Osama ähhh Obama???

----------


## schiene

> die Frau vom Osama ähhh Obama???


ahh neee,aus aktuellen Anlass wird das die Whitney Houston sein!!!!

----------


## schiene

...und wer isses nun???
War meine Antwort richtig oder falsch???
Fragen über Fragen :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Das ist die junge beyonce

Haette ja sein koennen, dass die jemand auf dem bild erkennt 

HIER waere die chance auf erkennen gleich null gewesen

----------


## schiene

mal was polizeiliches....

----------


## schiene

Tip:
US-Schauspieler welcher u.a.im Easy Rider und Apocalypse Now mitspielte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...dennis hopper

----------


## schiene

> ...dennis hopper


Yes Sir!!!

----------


## schiene

das dürfte sehr einfach sein....

----------


## schiene

keiner...??
ok,Tip:
Hardrocker mit Kultstatus!!

----------


## Enrico

Sacht mir echt nischt der Bengel  :Verlegen:

----------


## schiene

> Sacht mir echt nischt der Bengel


wer war bei  Black Sabbath??

----------


## schiene

> wer war bei  Black Sabbath??


und nun...??? ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ozzy Osbourne

Der sah aber scheiße aus in jungen Jahren,  ::

----------


## chauat

Sieht der jetzt besser aus? 
Aber ich mag ihn!!
 ::

----------


## Enrico

> Sieht der jetzt besser aus? 
> Aber ich mag ihn!!


Irgendwie schon, finde ich. Bei dem Blondy hätte ich nicht gedacht, das daraus mal nen Ozzy wird. Im Alter gefällt er mir besser.

----------


## schiene

wer ist das denn........

----------


## big_cloud

Arnie Schwarzenegger getarnt als Dennis Hopper

----------


## schiene

> Arnie Schwarzenegger getarnt als Dennis Hopper


jo,das ist ein ganz aktuelles Foto und man erkennt ihn kaum wenn man
das Bild nicht kennt.

----------


## schiene

wer ist das..??

----------


## schiene

ok,wenns niemand weiss...

Es ist der letzte Henker Thailands,Chaovaret Jaruboon, der vor kurzem starb.
http://www.asien-news.de/lifestyle/d...nds-starb/7479

----------


## Enrico

Man wäre geneigt zu sagen: ich bin ihm leider nie begegnet...  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## wein4tler

Genau Enrico, wer soll diesen Mann tatsächlich kennen. Die Gehenkten haben ihn kennengelernt .

----------


## schiene

Naja zumindest in Thailand ist er nicht unbekannt.
Hier noch etwas aus der Bangkok Post zu ihm...
Bangkok Post article

----------

